# High Output T12 and T8 fluorescent linear tubes



## RealLight (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

I am a long time lurker but first time poster and I have a question about HO fluorescent tubes in the UK. I cannot find a distributor or seller in the UK that sells HO T12 and T8 lamps but most of the companies sell T5 HO lamps. Is there a reason for this such as a law passed that has banned them or are they just obsolete and not carried anymore? 

Any insight on this matter would be of great help for me. Thanks


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RealLight said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a long time lurker but first time poster and I have a question about HO fluorescent tubes in the UK. I cannot find a distributor or seller in the UK that sells HO T12 and T8 lamps but most of the companies sell T5 HO lamps. Is there a reason for this such as a law passed that has banned them or are they just obsolete and not carried anymore?
> 
> Any insight on this matter would be of great help for me. Thanks


 

Can't speak for Canada, but around here, the t12's are definately a dying breed. (but still available)

The only recent laws that passed were banning magnetic ballast a couple years back (they're still available)


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Most T12 are available still except the 8 ft 125 watt variety, 8 ft fittings are impsssible to find except as old stock

Frank


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't speak for United Kingdom, but your location says California, which is typically known for adopting environmental regulations before everyone else. 

Federal DOE legislation that becomes effective in July 2012 basically says most 40W T12, 75W T12, 110W T12HO, low-end 32W T8s will be banned.


----------



## workmanors (Oct 1, 2010)

RealLight said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a long time lurker but first time poster and I have a question about HO fluorescent tubes in the UK. I cannot find a distributor or seller in the UK that sells HO T12 and T8 lamps but most of the companies sell T5 HO lamps. Is there a reason for this such as a law passed that has banned them or are they just obsolete and not carried anymore?
> 
> Any insight on this matter would be of great help for me. Thanks


As far as I know there are no such obligations against T12 & T8 Flouroscent bulbs in UK. However, there are very limited places in online where T12 & T8 has sold. You may contact your nearby hardware store to get one or you can check the following store in amazon.co.uk.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=T12+Flouroscent+Lamps&x=0&y=0


----------

